# Official 10/11 Storm Discussion Thread



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Will we get Snow?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe...would not be surprised....we usually get SOME snow in Mid-October....enough to coat the ground.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

skeet skeet skeet..15 day forecasts on Accuweather are Uber accurate..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Haha . . .

A guy can hope, can't he??


----------



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2007)

"*Official 10/11 Storm Discussion Thread* "   Thanks, I needed that :beer:


----------



## tcharron (Sep 29, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Will we get Snow?



OOhhh, so sad!  It's been pushed back to 10/12!  :-D


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 30, 2007)

Just FYI that accuweather extended 'forecast' is direct from the long range GFS model which means it has no human forecast involved.  It is just a slight step above the Farmer's Almanac for accuracy (trash).


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2007)

bobbutts said:


> Just FYI that accuweather extended 'forecast' is direct from the long range GFS model which means it has no human forecast involved.  It is just a slight step above the Farmer's Almanac for accuracy (trash).



HEY!

We don't pee on your fantasies, GTF out of ours!


----------



## Zand (Oct 1, 2007)

Models are showing a huge storm in eastern Canada next week. Early in the week, northern NE will be on the cold side of this storm and that may allow for some snow. Currently, forecasts for Caribou, ME, Saranac Lake, NY, Killington, VT, and Plymouth, NH all show periods of snow for Monday night. Obviously this is still a ways off, but something to watch for sure as we may be looking at our first snow event of the season in the north.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

Zand said:


> Models are showing a huge storm in eastern Canada next week. Early in the week, northern NE will be on the cold side of this storm and that may allow for some snow. Currently, forecasts for Caribou, ME, Saranac Lake, NY, Killington, VT, and Plymouth, NH all show periods of snow for Monday night. Obviously this is still a ways off, but something to watch for sure as we may be looking at our first snow event of the season in the north.



I knew there was a reason I liked when you start posting in earnest each season...


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 2, 2007)

tcharron said:


> HEY!
> 
> We don't pee on your fantasies, GTF out of ours!



I'll pee on all of you!


bah... well here's a cool weather resource for you
http://www.wxcaster.com/regional_snowfall.htm

it translates a few model forecasts to inches of snow.

Here's a highly anticipated winter forecast (in some circles)
http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showtopic=143275


----------



## Zand (Oct 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked when you start posting in earnest each season...



And everyone is sick of my forecasts by December because all I do is look at the GFS and hope. ... I think this has a little more promise based on the way it's within 7 days but still expect to be disappointed anyway lol.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 9, 2007)

You've got a typo there.  It's the 11/11 veterans day storm.  Only a month away now.


----------

